# 5x105 to 5x115 wheel adapter



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's gonna be a super aggressive fitment with adapters in place. You'll poking most likely. With a 3/4” spacer(a realistic minimum size for a bolt on) you'd be pushing the outer edge of the rim AT LEAST 1-1/4" if not 1-3/8" out farther than stock 18s. Nothing wrong with that on stock springs, just may not be the look you're going for. 

245/45 is to much tire (height) imo. Thats over 1-1/2” taller than 225/40/18 that gen2s came with 
245/40 would be better choice as it's only 3/4” taller.

I don't like those wheels. I prefer this Malibu 18. LOL








Chevrolet Malibu 2019 2020 2021 18" OEM Replacement Rim 84434570 ALY05893U35N | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Chevrolet Malibu 2019 2020 2021 18" OEM Replacement Rim 84434570 ALY05893U35N at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

